# Ice Poodles



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_


















The whole gang!!



















_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Flying high!




























Tucking my butt!!! WHAT COLOR IS MY POODLE?!! LOL










_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Let the snow fly!










Boy, they can look scary!










LOOK OUT BRANDY!! They jumped right over her!










Ivy's putting on the breaks...maybe I don't want to get into this.








_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Ice Man



















Ice Queen - unfortunately, I have some motion blur in these two but I still like them.



















Every one had a GREAT time! They melted off quickly when they came in and are all snoozing now while it is getting darker out and the wind is howling with blowing snow. Not a good time for anyone to be outside!! _


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow gorgeous Spoos!!! I love the haircuts too! Cant wait for a little bit of snow here.


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

LOVE THEM! And the 'ferocious face,' too. LOL.

Do you just towel-dry after?


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Bella's Momma said:


> LOVE THEM! And the 'ferocious face,' too. LOL.
> 
> Do you just towel-dry after?


_Nope....we let them into the family room in the basement to dry by the wood stove. Later, they have to be brushed out but it is worth every minute of watching them have the time of their lives!!_


----------



## Evik (Sep 2, 2009)

They look like they had a great time, fantastic pictures


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

great shots!!! I love the fierce faces! it's always fun to catch a shot like that when they are playing.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Ah what a fun :santaclaus::llama: !!!!!

Photos are so great and captured the atmosphere so well, I almost felt I was there too : ))) !!!

I love them all : )))


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Absolutely love your pictures Spoospirit, as I always do. I've been there, done that as far as all that snow goes, use to live in a part of Utah where we had snow on the ground from October till May, and I am glad not to have it anymore. I think it is beautiful, but prefer warmer climate since we've gotten older. But again, it is beautiful to look at in pictures and your dogs are too. Can sure tell that these fur babies had a ball. I am sure it was worth every moment watching them playing, but I sure do not envy all the work you must have had grooming them afterwards.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

FUZBUTZ said:


> Absolutely love your pictures Spoospirit, as I always do. I've been there, done that as far as all that snow goes, use to live in a part of Utah where we had snow on the ground from October till May, and I am glad not to have it anymore. I think it is beautiful, but prefer warmer climate since we've gotten older. But again, it is beautiful to look at in pictures and your dogs are too. Can sure tell that these fur babies had a ball. I am sure it was worth every moment watching them playing, but I sure do not envy all the work you must have had grooming them afterwards.


_Thank you FB. We sometimes get it from November to April but not that often. It's more like this time of the year until March/April. I don't mind it so much yet. It does bother my FMS sometimes but not enough to make me want to move. Maybe someday.

It was so much fun that we went out without coats on to photograph them. It didn't even bother us! 

I worked on Taffy today; she got the works. I will do Billy tomorrow. I love grooming and like to take my time and I give the dogs a break when they need it to so it isn't bad. Taffy is at the point where she needs banding now so she is a little more work than she used to be. LOL _


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

They look like they had a blast!, Mine are still enjoying it and we may get more snow tonight. We haven't kept snow on the ground for several years now, its usually gone by the second day.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

OMG your dogs are gorgeous ! These are great pictures.. Thanks for posting and making me smile !


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

such pretty pictures!!! You should take some video! It would be amazing to see some live footage... or put the photos together to make a "flip book".. it looks like they are running and playing as you flip the pages


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

These are great shots and they are having a ball.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

cuddleparty said:


> such pretty pictures!!! You should take some video! It would be amazing to see some live footage... or put the photos together to make a "flip book".. it looks like they are running and playing as you flip the pages


_That's a great idea!! My camera has video capability and takes good quality video. We will have to try it the next time we have a play date in the snow._


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

thestars said:


> They look like they had a blast!, Mine are still enjoying it and we may get more snow tonight. We haven't kept snow on the ground for several years now, its usually gone by the second day.


_Isn't it wonderful? We got another foot of snow last night but it is only 5 degrees and the wind is blowing pretty hard so no playing outside today!_


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Great pictures!! Looks like they love to play in the snow and are having a blast!!


----------



## littlestitches (Dec 28, 2009)

They are so beautiful. They look very joyful in the snow.

Silly question here: How long does it take for their hair to grow to that length?

P


----------



## 814 (Jul 3, 2009)

Beautiful! what great shots, they look like they are having so much fun


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

littlestitches said:


> They are so beautiful. They look very joyful in the snow.
> 
> Silly question here: How long does it take for their hair to grow to that length?
> 
> P


_There is NO such thing as a silly question! Billy is 15 months old....he is the dark one with his hair banded and the heavier coat. He has been kept trimmed to the length he is now with the exception of the neck and top knot area. He will need several more months to grow that to show length._


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Think you've solved the problem of photographing dark poodles and having their features stand out. You just have to get them playing out in the snow to have every feature stand out!!! Amazing photos. Loved them. Everyone was having a grand time. 

Can't believe you have that much snow and got another foot! I'd be in heaven--at least for a week or so. No snow here yet but maybe a dusting before March.

Keep posting those great photos of your family.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

amerique2 said:


> Think you've solved the problem of photographing dark poodles and having their features stand out. You just have to get them playing out in the snow to have every feature stand out!!! Amazing photos. Loved them. Everyone was having a grand time.
> 
> Can't believe you have that much snow and got another foot! I'd be in heaven--at least for a week or so. No snow here yet but maybe a dusting before March.
> 
> Keep posting those great photos of your family.


_Ahhhh...I went to Tennessee this year to photograph a wedding. It was lovely there. I was in Sieverville (sp?). 

Actually, I waited until late afternoon to photograph them so that the sun was skimming across the snow and them. It helps. I also use my flash sometimes as a fill light if they are close enough. AND, then there is always the magic of Lightroom and Photoshop if the normal methods do not bring enough detail out. With just the right tweaking with RAW photos from a good camera you can find the details that you thought were lost. (cheating!) LOL

I am sure we will have more to share and someone asked about video so I will try one of those too. My camera takes good quality video and that would be fun to have._


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Tennessee is very beautiful, just not a lot of snow. Sevierville is at the far east of the state, about as far as you can get from Memphis. Love the Smokies.

Are you shooting with the new (fairly) Canon 5D? I've heard the video is really nice. I like shooting RAW, too, and no, of course, it's not cheating!!!


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

Not cheating at all!!! Everyone else is doing it lol, so we have to keep up! Your dogs are beautiful...They always seem to look so regal, even playing in snow!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

amerique2 said:


> Tennessee is very beautiful, just not a lot of snow. Sevierville is at the far east of the state, about as far as you can get from Memphis. Love the Smokies.
> 
> Are you shooting with the new (fairly) Canon 5D? I've heard the video is really nice. I like shooting RAW, too, and no, of course, it's not cheating!!!


_I am shooting with the Canon 5D Mark II. I bought it in the spring to shoot weddings with and I love it. The video is amazing on it. I still need a long lens and a macro but can't go there financially yet._


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Spoospirit...again...what a joy to view your photos!!! The dogs look so very happy. It is just shining out of them. Thank you for the pleasure of viewing them!!


----------



## dbrazzil (Nov 10, 2009)

These are great shots. I would love to see more.


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

ohhhhh That is a great camera!!!!! I have the lower level line- Canon D500 T1i and I LOVE IT... Canons are fantastic...especially when you have a black dog 

I feel like we are missing someone in the shots---Taffy???


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

artsycourtneysue said:


> ohhhhh That is a great camera!!!!! I have the lower level line- Canon D500 T1i and I LOVE IT... Canons are fantastic...especially when you have a black dog
> 
> I feel like we are missing someone in the shots---Taffy???


_LOL...you are very observant!! We had her in the house because I had been grooming. We looked outside and saw the dogs going crazy in the snow so I grabbed my camera real quick and ran outside without even putting a coat on! I left Taffy inside and she never even whined at the door to come out with us. Dianne and I were shocked when we went back into the house and there was Taffy just sitting there waiting!!! LOL Poor thing missed out on all of the fun. _


----------

